

Faith, Hope, and Singularity: Entering the Matrix with New York’s Futurist Set - jimhanas
http://betabeat.com/2012/07/singularity-institute-less-wrong-peter-thiel-eliezer-yudkowsky-ray-kurzweil-harry-potter-methods-of-rationality/

======
googoobaby
Interesting article. I found it very sad that the 1st person mentioned was
identified most notably as "a former Google intern". One hopes that s/he has
done something in life of more value than making coffee for other proclaimed
ubermenchen.

